# Hen with, a tumour? As well as sour crop?



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a sick hen who has been isolated for about 4 days now. She's 3 and a half but is sick. The first thing I thought was sour crop because her crop hadn't emptied overnight and was quite watery. I did the usual procedures, starve her give her water with acv etc. Today she threw up like she has a few times but this time a long worm came out of her mouth. I've been sat with her for a while just to comfort her but I've just realised two lumps, one either side of her near the back of her legs (images attached). Could they all be linked? Also the rest of the flock are currently getting wormed and we found that she was ill on the day after that they started worming!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's pretty obvious she's not feeling well at all. 

Describe her crop now. I don't see it bulging so it must be close to empty. Sour crop needs treatment with things like Sulmet to fix the problem. 

It took me quite a while to finally see the lump you were talking about. Is it hard? If it is, it's very possible that's an egg trapped in her uterus. I've had one do that except her uterus and the egg moved to the outside of her body.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> It's pretty obvious she's not feeling well at all.
> 
> Describe her crop now. I don't see it bulging so it must be close to empty. Sour crop needs treatment with things like Sulmet to fix the problem.
> 
> It took me quite a while to finally see the lump you were talking about. Is it hard? If it is, it's very possible that's an egg trapped in her uterus. I've had one do that except her uterus and the egg moved to the outside of her body.


No. It's they aren't hard both the lumps are squidgy. Her crop is very full it almost feels like a water balloon. She's been drinking water like there's no tomorrow. I've never heard of Sulmet, I'm pretty sure we don't have it here in the uk. I'll check though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds very much like sour crop. Do you have a vet you can talk to? They can recommend and maybe prescribe the drug that can help with that.

I don't know what to think about the lumps. The fact they're squishy might mean it's egg material caught in her body. When was the last time you think she laid?

These are two other drugs to treat sour crop: nystatin or fluconazole. Here in the states they need to gotten from a vet.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Sounds very much like sour crop. Do you have a vet you can talk to? They can recommend and maybe prescribe the drug that can help with that.
> 
> I don't know what to think about the lumps. The fact they're squishy might mean it's egg material caught in her body. When was the last time you think she laid?
> 
> These are two other drugs to treat sour crop: nystatin or fluconazole. Here in the states they need to gotten from a vet.


She last laid about 6 months ago so I wouldn't have thought it was an egg. Hopefully she will be on the mend soon


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

6 months is a long time. At her age I don't think she was done with laying so the question is, is that egg material you're feeling?

Can you take her to a vet? That is probably her best chance of survival.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> 6 months is a long time. At her age I don't think she was done with laying so the question is, is that egg material you're feeling?
> 
> Can you take her to a vet? That is probably her best chance of survival.


I checked her crop this morning and it was pretty much flat. I fed her up and have her a bunch of water and her crop is much more solid now. All i'm worried about now is the lumps


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you see my question about the vet?


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Did you see my question about the vet?


I mean I can but I'm not really prepared to spend £60 ($80) to go to the vet. As horrible as it sound's I just can't afford it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trust me, I get it. It's next to impossible to even take the dogs or cats in for the expense.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Trust me, I get it. It's next to impossible to even take the dogs or cats in for the expense.


She's getting worse. I've come to terms that she is with her last days. I've decided to just make her comfortable


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're there with her, you can see how she's doing. Whatever decision you make is yours to make. Too often we become so attached we are blind to their suffering. It sounds like you've made a very difficult choice.

I wish you and her the best. This is not an easy decision.


----------

